# Fly ball issues



## Dani8552 (Jan 25, 2016)

my Staffie has been competing in agility so I decided to try fly ball too but a issue has arisen. I have been training her to do correct turn on box which she does fine and takes ball if it's placed not loaded in slot but soon as it's loaded she freaks out at the noise. I decided to get her used to noise minus the ball just seeking the noise off and high value treat but she is that anxious that she won't even accept treat jus runs round cowering. I tried this afternoon making her dinner walking to machine making it make noise then giving her dinner. She accepted her dinner but should I just accept that fly ball isn't going to be for her or kept trying to counter condition her to noise by setting it off just before her dinner and slowly building it up?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

if you're just starting off in flyball you shouldn't have to use a proper loading box. i competed in two starter races last year with my poodle and she just took the balls off the velcro. if we'd carried on we would've eventually worked our way up to using the loaded box but our trainer was happy to let us go at our own pace.


----------



## Dani8552 (Jan 25, 2016)

tattoogirl73 said:


> if you're just starting off in flyball you shouldn't have to use a proper loading box. i competed in two starter races last year with my poodle and she just took the balls off the velcro. if we'd carried on we would've eventually worked our way up to using the loaded box but our trainer was happy to let us go at our own pace.


I'm starting training at home as there are no fly ball classes local apart from one but it's to late at night for me to attend due to me having young kids. It appears it more a fear of the noise nothing else it doesn't bother her getting ball of box correctly but soon as it's loaded the issue atart


----------

